# Anyone elses first season for breeding??



## ba1l3y76 (May 8, 2011)

Just wondered who else will be attempting breeding for the first time this season?? 
I will be breeding royals, and we have a female normal,male yellowbelly and a male lemon pastel.
I will be putting the female to both of the males, bit of a surprise if all goes well and we get babies!! 
What are any other 'noobs' breeding this season?


----------



## reptile gaz (Jul 26, 2010)

hi im a noob too to breeding but i have 1 bumblebee female 1 het red female 1 normal female awaiting another 5 and males i have a karma, het red spider , mojave,het ghost spider, ghost so going to have a bit mess around with them see what i get at the end fingers crossed!


----------



## Bex_2011 (Jun 14, 2011)

First time breederd for cornsnakes. She laid 18 and all hatched. 9 out of 18 so far feeding. We have 6 snows and the rest anery.


----------



## Raynor_NFFC (May 1, 2010)

I hoping to bread this coming year too. Id just like her to put on a bit more weight. Ill be breeding a male Lesser to a female Pastel Yellowbelly


----------



## Clarky_man (May 2, 2010)

Its my first year of breeding this season cant count last year bought a female already gravid. Been back into snakes just over a year now.

This season i been breeding royals and corns. Got a few extras morphs to size or bought in ready for this coming season so could have some interesting morphs next season.

Corns

Butter Het Stripe X Hypo Het Motley (Double Clutched) (One Hatched One Due Soon)
Amel X Reverse Okeetee (Hatched)
Butter Het Stripe X Butter Stripe (Hatched)
Butter Het Stripe X Gold Dust Motley (Hatched)
Normal Het Amel Anery X Anery Het Amel (Hatched)

Royals

Het Albino X Het Albino (Hatched)
Het Albino X Het Albino (Incubating Day 46)
Pied or Spider X Albino (Incubating)
Spider X Normal (Incubating)


----------



## ba1l3y76 (May 8, 2011)

It now seems we will be breeding corns aswell this year!!!! We picked up a breeding pair yesterday, so better get doing some research:bash:


----------



## LuiBlu (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm breeding for the first time this season. Wasn't planned but i ended up picking up a job lot and the guy was planning on breeding two this year; so i've kept his plans for that.

We've just got a Fire to two normal females this year. Just some fires and normals for me, but i can't wait  It's all part of the experience.

I've got 1.1 pastels and female spider, yellow belly, pinstripe, het albino, reduced pattern, dinker normal (olive?), granite and a cinny to go in the next few years lol.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

ba1l3y76 said:


> I will be putting the female to both of the males


other way round - male to female



Clarky_man said:


> Royals
> 
> Het Albino X Het Albino (Hatched)
> Het Albino X Het Albino (Incubating Day 46)
> ...


oops!


----------



## s3xy_sheep (Jan 28, 2009)

Clarky_man said:


> Its my first year of breeding this season cant count last year bought a female already gravid. Been back into snakes just over a year now.
> 
> This season i been breeding royals and corns. Got a few extras morphs to size or bought in ready for this coming season so could have some interesting morphs next season.
> 
> ...


:devil::devil::devil:


----------



## s3xy_sheep (Jan 28, 2009)

going to start this year but will be next yr an year after where it really kicks off 

our collection in order of purchase 

08 normal/ high gold female
08 normal male 
07 het pied male 
09 50% poss het pied male
09 pastel female
( bought this year)
10 albino female
09 fire male
10 pastel het albino male
(still to arrive 13/9/11)
11 het pied female ( x2)
09/10 pinstripe female 
(still to pay for to arrive 13/9/11)
11 lesser female


----------



## Blake1990 (May 15, 2011)

tis my first year but only having a practice, got a Male Mojave to put to an 1800g normal female, if he fails iv got a proven male pastel, everything else in my signature will be good to go next year :2thumb:


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Clarky_man said:


> Pied or Spider X Albino (Incubating)


why would you do that?

My first season has just ended, 3 female royals laid me 29 eggs and I got normals, Pastels, Mojaves, Spiders and a Spider Mojave.: victory:

Roll on next season for Lesser Spotnose, Desert Spider, Pastel Spotnose, Pastave, Super Pastels and everything in between:2thumb:


----------



## westy404 (Mar 17, 2011)

pm me if you get any mojave females hatch


----------



## s3xy_sheep (Jan 28, 2009)

Blake1990 said:


> tis my first year but only having a practice, got a Male Mojave to put to an 1800g normal female, if he fails iv got a proven male pastel, everything else in my signature will be good to go next year :2thumb:



if all goes well we'll have fires this coming season  will have to look at doing a trade with ya if ya get mojo's


----------



## Blake1990 (May 15, 2011)

s3xy_sheep said:


> if all goes well we'll have fires this coming season  will have to look at doing a trade with ya if ya get mojo's


Yea sweet i love fires, i won't be selling any of my hatchlings, just trading them, if i dont get mojos i'll get some pretty sweet pastels, my female pastel might be good to go really late in the seson so maybe even some bumblebees from my male spider or super pastels from the pastel : victory:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

markhill said:


> why would you do that?
> 
> My first season has just ended, *3 female royals laid me 29 eggs* and I got normals, Pastels, Mojaves, Spiders and a Spider Mojave.: victory:
> 
> Roll on next season for Lesser Spotnose, Desert Spider, Pastel Spotnose, Pastave, Super Pastels and everything in between:2thumb:


 
That is a good number of eggs from 3 females!


I don't think my females are going to be up to size this year so we are waiting a year unless they suddenly decide to like food again...even if they do time will be tight so happy to wait...


For next year we will have

Male x female
Mystic x mojave
Mojave x lesser (I hope)
Enchi x 2 butters 

Our morph males will go to the normal girls too. That mystic is going to be a busy boy.


----------



## The snake (Nov 24, 2009)

its my first time aswel just putting my albino males to my normal female just sell the hets lol so just looking for some good info of how to go about it


----------



## Blake1990 (May 15, 2011)

The snake said:


> its my first time aswel just putting my albino males to my normal female just sell the hets lol so just looking for some good info of how to go about it


yeah i could do with some good info


----------



## samw3011 (Sep 16, 2011)

Hey im a noob haha. My first attempt of breeding bearded dragons this year. I have 2 females and 1 male and there always mating. Hopefully i will get the results i wish  Goodluck to everyone else.


----------



## Orangest77 (Feb 17, 2011)

It's my first attempt, not serious, well not as in don't care or not prepared, but as in if it doesn't come off this year I'm not fussed but I have 2 common boa's locking up numerous times a day, 2 hog islands in together, he may be gay lol, also 2 nic's that don't seem fussed. Next year I'll have a room set up and temp controlled etc and looking at sunglows


----------



## s3xy_sheep (Jan 28, 2009)

Im in the dilemma now as my female has been a fussy feeder this year, she has fed anythin from weekly to missin 2 months this year, she's still gained 450g on last year recently has fed once every 4-6 weeks she is currently sitting around 1460-1480g empty 

now the question is even if she makes weight should I give her a miss this year due to her on off feeding ??
*
At the end of the day I **wanna breed her but not at the risk of her health & well being*


----------



## cueball (Dec 22, 2010)

s3xy_sheep said:


> now the question is even if she makes weight should I give her a miss this year due to her on off feeding ??


 
A tough one, if she is currently feeding and is quite chunky, Id probably let her breed allbeit she would be one of my later pairings.

If you skip this year though and let her build weight next year then the eggs you didnt get this season will come next season.


----------

